# How do I remove mouse odor?



## dragonchick

Hopefully you can help me.
I had some old jeans stored in the attic with the intention of making a recycled jeans quilt. I have finally gotten the time and energy to make the quilt but the jeans smell like mouse pee. I tried washing them and hanging them in the sun. They still smell horrible. I could never sleep under anything that smells like that. What can I use to get the smell out? I don't really want to throw them out.

My first step to decluttering is recycling all the old clothing into new clothing or quilts.
DC


----------



## RVcook

I would try making a solution of straight vinegar with a little liquid dish soap and soak the jeans in it overnight. Then just rewash the wet jeans.

I use this solution for perspiration odor and it works like a charm. I'm not sure if it will work as well on the 'mouse' smell, but it might be worth a try.

RVcook


----------



## CountryWannabe

If the vinegar and dish soap don't work, you might try adding baking soda to the wash. That tends to neutralize odors. I used to be a groomer and this is what we used to get the smell out of skunked dogs. If all else fails you could use it on the jeans. However, as skunk spray is oil based, and I am assuming that mouse urine is water based, I am not sure how effective it would be...

1 box of baking soda
1 tablespoon of Dawn dishwashing detergent
1 bottle of hydrogen peroxide

Mix together. Rub into dog's coat (being very particular about getting plenty into the skunked area) Leave on for half an hour or so, then rinse thoroughly.


----------



## RVcook

CountryWannabe said:


> If the vinegar and dish soap don't work, you might try adding baking soda to the wash. That tends to neutralize odors. I used to be a groomer and this is what we used to get the smell out of skunked dogs. If all else fails you could use it on the jeans. However, as skunk spray is oil based, and I am assuming that mouse urine is water based, I am not sure how effective it would be...
> 
> 1 box of baking soda
> 1 tablespoon of Dawn dishwashing detergent
> 1 bottle of hydrogen peroxide
> 
> Mix together. Rub into dog's coat (being very particular about getting plenty into the skunked area) Leave on for half an hour or so, then rinse thoroughly.


I'm making a note of this formula. I LOVE tried and true! Thanks a bunch.

RVcook


----------



## Cande

Do you think this would help with a dead mouse smell. My daughter had a terrible smell in her truck when she used the air, her and her brother took it apart and found a small mouse dead in the fan. Well now it still smells like dead mouse......think this might work if she sprayed it in the vents?? Or is there another idea??


----------



## RVcook

Cande said:


> Do you think this would help with a dead mouse smell. My daughter had a terrible smell in her truck when she used the air, her and her brother took it apart and found a small mouse dead in the fan. Well now it still smells like dead mouse......think this might work if she sprayed it in the vents?? Or is there another idea??


OMG Cande...that _exact_ thing happened with our motorhome!!! Except in our case it was a desert *RAT* who got caught in our dash A/C. And the thing was *HUGE!!!!!*

The good news is that once we found the darned thing and removed the carcass, we were able to clean up what was 'left' of it with a STRONG disinfecting solution, making sure to wipe every surface. Once we did that, we sprayed an industrial strength aerosol disinfectant into the area and then ran the A/C. It took a few days, but eventually the smell disappeared. 

I'm not sure whether the industrial strength disinfectant was really necessary, but since we were "living" in it at the time, we sure didn't want to be forced to _enjoy_ that smell.

RVcook


----------



## Cande

Oh My.....I'm sure that was bad, since you were living in it!! They had it put back together by the time I got home and she sprayed some vinegar water up in there, I guess she'll just have to live with it for a couple of days!!


----------



## RVcook

Cande said:


> Oh My.....I'm sure that was bad, since you were living in it!! They had it put back together by the time I got home and she sprayed some vinegar water up in there, I guess she'll just have to live with it for a couple of days!!


Yes, the smell was HORRENDOUS!!!!! Of course, the smell didn't really compare with being pelted with pieces of dead rat when my unsuspecting DH turned on the A/C!!! The look on his face was...shall I say..._priceless_ .

Rest assured, the smell will subside in a few days. Of course she'll have to 'endure' it in the meantime..._blech..._

RVcook


----------



## Cande

OH YUCK!! LOL!! priceless for sure!! That would have been a video for sure!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Febreze the jeans! If it will take out stinky male cat spray, it ought to get rid of mouse pee odor.


----------

